# "feeder" goldfish question



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok so do those little 12-25 cent little goldfish really grow to be enormous with a lifespan of 10 to even over 20 years:shock:? I really wanted to just buy one and put him in a 10 gallon tank so I could save one,but I've been reading that some get really huge and quickly outgrow their tanks:|.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep, all those feeder dudes get that big. :-(


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

ah that stinks I really wanted to help one of those little guys out. I'd feel bad if I bought one not knowing how big it would get stunting its growth. Oh well maybe If I get a 50gal+ I'll buy a feeder just to have a long term fish. They really do look beautiful I'd love to have one of them live a long happy life.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes they do. It's genetic and not something we can change. Goldfish are a medium to large species of carp; growing big is what they do. Despite the mistreatment they get in their early lives, they can still grow over a foot long. 

If you really want to save feeders, wait until you can afford a large pond. Buy them and grow them out to about five inches in a 55 gallon tank. Then add them to your pond in the beginning of summer. You will be rewarded with a large fish that will probably live 15-20 years. :-D


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Those little feeders are often so diseased and sickly they don't live long either way. Goldfish shouldn't even be used as feeders, they have high fat content which is bad for carnivorous fish in the long run.
Best off getting a pond and a few of them. ;-)


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

ponds scare me lol Wouldn't know what to do in the winter and dogs always come and leave me presents in the back yard mostly pit bull's. Either way a pond is a bit far off for me,but a good idea.. also cane toads would infest my back yard if i ever made a pond back there haha.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Ponds are a whole different venture, but they are certainly within the realm of possibility. Maybe later in life you'll feel up to the challenge!


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Not gonna lie It's a possibility I only like to rescue animals as pets and feeders are on that list. mostly all of my pets are rescued.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you want to rescue feeders, I suggest you try rescuing the rosy red minnow feeders. They stay much much smaller, maybe 4" max. A school of those in a tank would be nice. They are very active, though, so I think a 10 gal might be too small. A 20gal at least. The 10gal would work well for their hospital tank though.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

gn3ranger said:


> Ok so do those little 12-25 cent little goldfish really grow to be enormous with a lifespan of 10 to even over 20 years:shock:? I really wanted to just buy one and put him in a 10 gallon tank so I could save one,but I've been reading that some get really huge and quickly outgrow their tanks:|.


White cloud minnows are a pretty fish that stay's small, prefer cool water, and could possibly have a school of seven or eight in 10 gal tank assuming the tank is first (cycled)


----------

